# B&D ROUTER 7620



## DMAN (Jan 6, 2006)

I Own A B&d Router #7620 That Once Belonged To My Dad. I'm Planning To Put It To Good Use But I Do Not Have The Owner's Manual. Would Anyone Have A Copy Of The Owners Manual And Maybe The Parts List. 
Thanks
Denis


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

DMAN said:


> I Own A B&d Router #7620 That Once Belonged To My Dad. I'm Planning To Put It To Good Use But I Do Not Have The Owner's Manual. Would Anyone Have A Copy Of The Owners Manual And Maybe The Parts List.
> Thanks
> Denis


Hello DMAN, Welcome to the RouterForums 

Moved to General Routing


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

DMAN said:


> I Own A B&d Router #7620 That Once Belonged To My Dad. I'm Planning To Put It To Good Use But I Do Not Have The Owner's Manual. Would Anyone Have A Copy Of The Owners Manual And Maybe The Parts List.
> Thanks
> Denis


Welcome Denis. 

Check here for the manual: Black & Decker and follow the Customer Center link in the upper left corner. I didn't follow it all the way thru, but there is an option for manuals there.

Brian


----------

